# Seeking Experienced guidance



## TotalNewbie (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi everyone. Get ready to laugh. I bought all my stuff for my tank at Petsmart not knowing I would need sand, live rock, etc. lol

I just wanted something that would match my bachelor pad as you can see in the attached file. Bright colors and gizmos and anything that would remind my girlfriend of her favorite movie finding Nemo. What her reaction was priceless and I wish I could show a film of her reaction. 

I have slowly been adding corals and live rock. I have two clowns, two blue devil damsels (one got way bigger than the other and became the tank bully) one blue damsel with a yellow belly that hides all the time and one other more colorful damsel. 

I want other beautiful looking fish that will get along with these fish and won't grow too big for my 50 gallon tank. What fish would you recommend and what website can I trust to ship the fish? 

Btw I have 4 snails, one star fish, one shrimp like jaque in Finding Nemo, and two hermit crabs. 

I suddenly have a big algae problem. I heard catfish are good for eating algae. What type should I get? 

I've been feeding the fish twice a day and I've been told that might be too much and a big cause of the algae. I have the frozen food as well as flakes as well as pellets. What is the best food to use to avoid algae? 

I've been doing a 10 gallon change out every two weeks and adding some phosphate stuff that the local store gave me after testing my water. 

If you can answer any of these questions please do and I really really appreciate your time. 

If you want to post a pic of your tank when you respond I would love to see to get ideas.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Man ! there are a lot of unanswered questions here, to start off with, what size is your tank ? What are the chemistry readings ? Damsels are and will remain tank bullys, the algae and phosphate issues are most likely from over feeding, or you source water is loaded with phosphates, have you tested that ? if its your source water, and you use that to do your water changes, bingo, answers that question.


----------



## TotalNewbie (Jul 11, 2015)

Thx for the reply. It's a 50 gallon tank. I'm confident it's the overfeeding because my girlfriend has also been feeding as it turns out. ADHD. 

I'm getting the water tested today at the same place as I get my salt water And I will report back the readings. 

I thought about giving away the bully that got big but someone told me that another damsel would just take over as tank bully.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Someone told you right about the damsels at least, but if you cant figure a way to keep those phosphate levels under control, algae is in your future for sure.


----------



## TotalNewbie (Jul 11, 2015)

Just made this. Lol.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Funny


----------



## TotalNewbie (Jul 11, 2015)

Bought a ton of live rock. Here's an updated photo.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice bunch of rock, you should look for a couple with a lot of coraline on it to seed the rest of that.

Impressive Bubble Coral as well, keep the pics rolling in *w3


----------



## TotalNewbie (Jul 11, 2015)

Thx bother! I'm a total newbie so I don't know what Coraline is. 

My starfish was having a threesome with my fake jellyfish LOL


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

coraline is a type of algae.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coralline_alga


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

The coraline also comes in green


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Catfish are not saltwater fish.


----------

